# Two kinds of Dwarf Hairgrass?



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm looking for some sort of carpet plant and dwarf hairgrass looks appealing. The only problem is that I have run across two different plant that are both called dwarf hairgrass. The scientific names for them are _Eleocharis arcicularis_ and _Eleocharis parvula_. I was wondering if anyone knew the differences? From what I can tell right now it seems like _E. parvula_ stays a little shorter and is much harder to find. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## JustOneMore21 (May 23, 2006)

I believe the only difference is the height that they grow. E. parvula stays shorter than the other.

I have both in separate tanks and the only difference I see is the height.


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks. On a side note, you wouldn't be thinning out the parvula anytime soon, would you?


----------



## volatile (Feb 13, 2007)

What I've found interesting is that most of the dwarf hairgrass I see in people's tanks looks the same as the dwarf hairgrass I purchased. However, some people's dwarf hairgrass seems to have something at the tip of the blades of grass that mine doesn't? Both of these pictures are labeled Eleocharis arcicularis and illustrate what I'm talking about.


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

Might it be that the bottom picture has flowers on the end of the tips of the grass. I believe that the grass in people's lawn look like that when they are flowering.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

isu712 said:


> Might it be that the bottom picture has flowers on the end of the tips of the grass. I believe that the grass in people's lawn look like that when they are flowering.


+1. Flowers on the tips means that the plant is flowering (this usually occurs when emersed only)


----------



## dhavoc (May 4, 2006)

the second pic is emersed form, you dont get the flower tips when it grows submerged. if you get either one, and you dont like the height, just trim it with scissors or garden shears like a lawn, thats what i do with mine.


----------

